# Best Spray Sealant? *caveat



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi guys, finished my last bottle of C2V3 and almost finished a small bottle of Reload I had, I know the newer one is coming soon.

Now the caveat is, i'd like it to sit over pre wax cleansers or glazes. I love glazing and I missed it when I had ceramic sealants.

So for quick top ups etc what would you guys recommend. Durability is very important. I found Werkstat lacking in that department and not as slick as C2V3 etc.

Maybe the new reload? I wasn't a massive fan of PNS and the other one.

I know the newer nano ones won't last quite as long with a glazed/cleansed base but in my testing V3 and Reload aren't too bad.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DjFuN (Oct 29, 2013)

Sonax PNS - 5-6 durability ! 
Very good price.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Kinda grabby and it comes in a tin can. I'm not a package whore but I wasn't impressed.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ADS Repel is the dogs danglies and easy on easy off last's 6-8 months durability,one spray can will do 4 average sized cars easily.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Link? Iirc their descriptions and website need a bit of work?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Could look at polish angel master sealant or rapidd wax


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Well I fancy Master sealant as i'd like to even apply it by DA. Need to visit Gordon first to discuss.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Need to visit Gordon first to discuss.


Give me a shout when you're heading over - its been too long! :wave:

Alan W


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

We'll I'll upload a picture of what has just came through the post when I'm home  like a kid at Xmas 
Oh and I forgot another parcel is arriving tomorrow


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Give me a shout when you're heading over - its been too long! :wave:
> 
> Alan W


I shall text the big guy tonight and see when he's free! Been way too long!


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Master Sealant and then Rapidwaxx as top up is my vote.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Prima hydro max is worth a punt


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Zaino CS
Blackfire CS
Opti Seal
Ultima Paint Guard plus


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

suspal said:


> ADS Repel is the dogs danglies and easy on easy off last's 6-8 months durability,one spray can will do 4 average sized cars easily.


Here aren't much info about that. 6-8 months in daily driver? Is it same kind of product than Qyeon Cancoat?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Alfieharley1 said:


>


None of them spray on though?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Polish angel rapid waxx
Polish angel presto 
Polish angel colour changed spray -


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

We'll use master sealant as your base and then apply rapidd wax or the colour coded One . 
It should give you very good durability 

I have got silver Alunite and presto detail spray turning up tomorrow 

I do hear rapidd waxx is fantastic but I love hand waxes for which I'm adding on top of my master sealant


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm a big autobrite abyss fan, got 2 spray bottles of it


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

TBH never had a prob with the werkstat acrylic's durability

My regime was 5 initial coats of jett. Then summer, every 4th wash another coat of jett with glos on the other washes. In the winter every other wash a coat of jett with glos inbetween those

Always works for me :thumb:

I liked C2V3, but never really got a chance to test its durability

Like you, look foreword to trying Relaod 14 :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm a big fan of C1.5.
So simple to use, durability is fantastic and I believe it adds gloss as you apply.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've recently used C1.5v2 and it really is so easy to apply and buff.
Adds a phenomenal shine to the paintwork.

Though upon raining, didn't give the amazing beading I have been experiencing from BSD.
(Though BSD is not slick enough for me)

HOWEVER, dirt repellency was amazing at wash time!
Literally hosed off needing virtually no shampoo and wash mitt.

I've just added a layer of C2v3 so I'm intrigued to see beading/durability on this.
Gloss levels and slickness of C2v3 is great as I'm sure you already know gally.

To be fair, I've used Werkstatt Acrylic Jett for the past couple of years (on and off) and Im not convinced of its durability either.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

C2V3 is very good and very very slick, was the first thing I noticed. I think on heavy bad weather it maybe would bead aslong as you might hope but the protection is definitely there.

Going to go with Reload 14, think it more than deserves a shot. Love that CarPro continue to improve.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Speak to 'The Man' about the one on the right! 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

This is going to be a fun and expensive visit!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> This is going to be a fun and expensive visit!


Wait 'till you hear what it costs and how many bottles there are to date! :devil: :doublesho

The above was only a tease/joke and seriously I think Reload 2014 or maybe Matt's ADS Repel is worth a try although I have no experience of the latter.

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Now you have me intrigued Alan! Such a tease!


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Aah. Viking Spritz. Containing even more more of Rapidwaxxs goodies plus gold flakes. I haven´t seen it over there. The reflectiveness (is it a word?) is amazing.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I would go also to Reload 2014.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Viking spritz is supposingly amazing but far from cheap. Badly_dubbed has it on his roof. I'd love to use it but enjoy waxing to much


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Badly_dubbed has it on his roof.


It's on the whole car  and looks stunning! 

Alan W


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I thought he had it just on the roof. I love the look of cosmic  like I said previously I love waxing so being good not to buy it. Could you wax ontop of cosmic?


----------



## flatlinerz (Feb 29, 2012)

I really want to try ADS Repel but can't buy it in Australia


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ADS nano gloss all day long. Very easy to use plus you can water it down and use as drying aid


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Considering the time of year and the clock change and the fact that the LSP/topper may be applied in damp / dew point time of day or weather I'd opt for Reload 14, as it can be applied to a damp car and used as a drying aid.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Reload still works great when used as a drying aid. I was very surprised at its performance when used on a wet car in theory diluting the product


----------

